# modularArts 32" by 32" interlocking panels installation



## Arsinek (Aug 13, 2012)

How are you going to shoot your ****o without the mirrors? =D


----------



## flashalexb (Dec 30, 2013)

Not to worry. I saved them and installed them on the ceiling


----------



## Arsinek (Aug 13, 2012)

Good move, good move.


----------

